
Twitter is treating Bulgarians tweeting in Cyrillic like Russian bots - DeusExMachina
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/22/17380630/twitter-moderation-cyrillic-russian-bots
======
Rjevski
Meanwhile, obvious cryptocurrency-related spam & scams remain.

